# AGA 2011 3rd Place 60-120L!! 60cm iwagumi scape



## icepotato89

hello everyone, this is my first post on UKAPS. i'm not from the UK but i was compelled to join because 2 of my favorite aquascapers are regular contributors on this site and the snippets i get of their tanks from other sites are just not enough for me.

This is my first time going "high tech" with ferts and pressurized CO2 so a i had to do heaps of research but the hardscape was defiantly the most time consuming part of the setup. it took me a few weeks to get it how i wanted but it was much more fun than i expected i almost didn't want to plant it. this is also the first time i'll be using plastic dividers to keep the lilaeopsis from getting into the foreground, i've had trouble controlling plants in the past.

equipment:
60x30x36cm rimless starphire tank
eheim 2213 with glass lily pipes & clear tubing
hanging dual 24w t5ho
200w Hydor ETH inline heater
2.6kg pressurized co2 with glass nano diffuser

hardscape:
20kg fine gravel
10kg seiryu stone

plants:
Hemianthus callitrichoides
Lilaeopsis brasiliensis
Hydrocotyle sp. tripartita??
Blyxa japonica

inhabitants:
ember tetras - Hyphessobrycon amandae
red cherry shrimp - Neocaridina heteropoda var. red

tank in place






seiryu stone




figuring out rock placement and substrate in an old tank so i don't scratch the new one




visualizing plant selection with paint




rocks and substrate in




plastic divider








planted and filled




the next day after settling and purigen




















fish and shrimp introduced


----------



## Sentral

*Re: 60cm iwagumi scape*

Nice, I love the rock formation. Looking forward to seeing this progress.

Does Purigen remove suspended matter as well?


----------



## BigTom

*Re: 60cm iwagumi scape*

Fantastic rock placement there, not generally a fan of iwagumi but that looks great. The sand visible behind the left hand 'shoulder' of rock is a slight distraction but will disappear once the plants grow in. Looking forward to seeing more of this one!


----------



## Eboeagles

*Re: 60cm iwagumi scape*

Love the layout - especially the little cove at the front! Looking forward to seeing it grown in!


----------



## Vito

*Re: 60cm iwagumi scape*

Love it, cant wait to see more!


----------



## Nelson

*Re: 60cm iwagumi scape*

thats excellent mate   .

but who are your 2 favourite aquascapers ?.  .


----------



## icepotato89

*Re: 60cm iwagumi scape*

thanks all!



			
				nelson said:
			
		

> thats excellent mate   .
> 
> but who are your 2 favourite aquascapers ?.  .



mark evans and george farmer


----------



## Nelson

*Re: 60cm iwagumi scape*



			
				icepotato89 said:
			
		

> thanks all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nelson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats excellent mate   .
> 
> but who are your 2 favourite aquascapers ?.  .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mark evans and george farmer
Click to expand...

oh them two,boring    .


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: 60cm iwagumi scape*

Welcome to UKAPS!

That's the nicest rock placement I've seen in a long time.  It's very natural - you have a great eye.

What I'm particularly impressed with is that you've used lots of smaller stones in conjunction with the sloped substrate to create enough impact and height.  Most Iwagumi layouts rely on large stones, so there's a good lesson for us all there.

This will be one to watch I think.  Stunning potential.

Thanks for sharing.  I look forward to the updates.


----------



## icepotato89

*Re: 60cm iwagumi scape*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Welcome to UKAPS!
> 
> That's the nicest rock placement I've seen in a long time.  It's very natural - you have a great eye.
> 
> What I'm particularly impressed with is that you've used lots of smaller stones in conjunction with the sloped substrate to create enough impact and height.  Most Iwagumi layouts rely on large stones, so there's a good lesson for us all there.
> 
> This will be one to watch I think.  Stunning potential.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.  I look forward to the updates.



wow, thanks george. i used smaller rocks out of necessity, there was only one place in melbourne where i could find the seiryu stone (labeled as bonsai rock) and the biggest they had were around 15cm. so with these small stones, the only way i could give the scape enough height was to make a huge slope and kind of "jig saw puzzle" the rocks.


----------



## Zerocon

*Re: 60cm iwagumi scape*

Oh man, where do I start.
Firstly, I LOVE the rocks themselves, and the placement. 
I think your planting will look really good once it's grown in.
I also think that the space you are leaving alone and not planting, looks really cool.


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: 60cm iwagumi scape*

Very nice hardscape indeed, going to look great planted  looking forward to its progress, congrats


----------



## icepotato89

*Re: 60cm iwagumi scape*

after about 1 and a half weeks there's been noticeable growth in all the plants. this is the first time i have been able to grow HC submersed, at this rate i'll have a full carpet in about a month or 2. also some of the blyxa is starting to turn a reddish colour. EI is awesome. i finally got round to making some 4dkh solution for my drop checker as well.


----------



## GillesF

*Re: 60cm iwagumi scape*

I'm jealous, really. Nice work, the hardscape is amazing!
I wish Seiryu stone was more readily available in Belgium ...


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: 60cm iwagumi scape*

Lovely progress.  

The last shot is great.  

Nice in-situ shots really do it for me - the contrast with the surroundings brings the whole tank to life.


----------



## jay

*Re: 60cm iwagumi scape*

Beautiful rock arrangement there mate. Much prefer that style of smaller stones as it tends to create a better perspective with the usual iwagumi plant choices. Love the sand/cove area on the right. Well done! Can't wait for this to grow. Nice fish choice too!


----------



## icepotato89

*Re: 60cm iwagumi scape*

i got some bottles from ebay to dose EI ferts. i really like them, they look a bit like the ADA bottles they're 500ml and each pump puts out 2ml. the bottle that says organic carbon is excel, this bottle looks better than the seachem one 





here's a pic of HC growth, i'm starting to get some algae growing on the rocks and glass but its nothing i can't handle.


----------



## Westyggx

*Re: 60cm iwagumi scape*

Great looking scape again mate, im starting mine in a few weeks and hope it looks just as good as yours  can i ask where you got the bottles from? Could do with some of these myself.

Thanks


----------



## Markmark

*Re: 60cm iwagumi scape*

Wow it looks so good. Have been thinking about rescaping my jungle for a while now and after seeing this beaut Im gonna take the plunge. 10 pots of hc arriving next week along with 10kgs TGM Bluestone.


----------



## icepotato89

*Re: 60cm iwagumi scape*

thanks, here's the ebay link:

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/empty-PET...item3a68473d78

i found out that i can't keep the excel in these bottles because they're transparent which is bad for the glutaraldyhyde, so i put it back in the seachem bottle but put on the pump dispenser from the ebay bottle on so its still easy to dose


----------



## N.Campbell

*60cm iwagumi scape*

Can you update the link, it doesn't seem to be working on the computer.

Cheers,
Neil


----------



## icepotato89

*Re: 60cm iwagumi scape*



			
				N.Campbell said:
			
		

> Can you update the link, it doesn't seem to be working on the computer.
> 
> Cheers,
> Neil



http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/empty-PET-pu ... 3a68473d78


----------



## N.Campbell

*Re: 60cm iwagumi scape*



			
				icepotato89 said:
			
		

> N.Campbell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you update the link, it doesn't seem to be working on the computer.
> 
> Cheers,
> Neil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/empty-PET-pu ... 3a68473d78
Click to expand...


Thanks alot! I think i'm going to be starting my own range of EI dosing bottles. Yours look so great   . Thanks for the great idea   .

Many thanks,
Neil


----------



## icepotato89

*Re: 60cm iwagumi scape*

rocks are algaed now, mostly GDA. i'll go at it with a toothbrush when i can be bothered. everything is growing nicely though. i think in about 2 weeks the HC will be fully carpeted.










one of my ember tetras is sick, its always gasping for air at and is almost always at the surface. it's gills and mouth look weird, it kinda looks like hes missing the his top jaw. he's the only one..... any advice?













a shot with the shrimp tank


----------



## Vito

*Re: 60cm iwagumi scape*

great shots dude, by the sounds of what your saying sounds like your ember tetra must have a fungal disease commonly referred to as ulcers, you can buy many off the shelf treatments but I'm not sure which is most effective, do a google search.


----------



## flygja

*Re: 60cm iwagumi scape*

That's looking very nice. I tried once to use smaller rocks to create a mountainscape but failed, so I'm real happy that you managed to do it. The scape is looking really close to the initial drawing, which is the closest match I've ever seen so far. 

I studied in Melbourne for 3 years, can't say I don't miss the place!


----------



## icepotato89

*Re: 60cm iwagumi scape*

i was getting lots of surface scum so i upgraded from an eheim 2213 to a 2217 so that the lily pipe will make a bigger vortex. its working well and i should have gone 2217 from the start. 
more pics:





here you can see the background mark evans style


----------



## Sonnyarba

*Re: 60cm iwagumi scape*

 One of my favourite scapes at the moment, dude!


----------



## icepotato89

*Re: 60cm iwagumi scape*

i picked up 10 more ember tetras and 3 otocinclus. i'll get 10 more embers next week.


----------



## flyingfish

*Re: 60cm iwagumi scape*

B-E-A-U-T-I-F-U-L-


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 60cm iwagumi scape*

Quality scape mate. 

Now tell me, are you a bassist or a guitarist....You cant be both you know!   

A les paul and a strat eh?   i've always regreted my les paul custom (black/gold hardware) 

I come from a 6 string background (not the bass variety)


----------



## icepotato89

*Re: 60cm iwagumi scape*

thanks mark, i'm a guitarist i'm just borrowing the bass from a mate for a little fun. its not a les paul its an SG with p-90 pickups and shes definitely my favorite guitar!


----------



## icepotato89

*Re: 60cm iwagumi scape*

i trimmed the HC yesterday for a new iwagumi that i'm setting up at a LFS  and because i don't like it growing right up to the glass


----------



## flyingfish

*Re: 60cm iwagumi scape*

How have you done this with just sand as your substrate no nutrients!? Show's what can be done....


----------



## Westyggx

*Re: 60cm iwagumi scape*

Looking nice and lush these mate, i just planted individual planetlets of HC in my cube last night i hope i can get it to grow like yours.


----------



## icepotato89

*Re: 60cm iwagumi scape*

yeah just sand grain size is about 2mm, no root tabs or anything. plant substrate was too expensive for me and i already had this stuff. i think plant substrates just give you more room for error if you forget to dose or something like that, its not really essential and i've never used the stuff (broke student).


----------



## flyingfish

*Re: 60cm iwagumi scape*

can we have a FTS now please?


----------



## icepotato89

*Re: 60cm iwagumi scape*



			
				flyingfish said:
			
		

> can we have a FTS now please?


----------



## Tom

*Re: 60cm iwagumi scape*

Wow, this is looking pretty awesome now. Really love your rockwork, and the sand patch at the front. 

Tom


----------



## icepotato89

*Re: 60cm iwagumi scape*

thanks! actually this tank just got me a job at my favorite LFS here in melbourne. i'm going to be setting up all the new planted display tanks. high and low tech, iwagumi, driftwood scapes, jungle scapes and possibly doing a rescape on a 10x4x4ft monster! my dream job and it pays well too!!


----------



## flyingfish

*Re: 60cm iwagumi scape*

LOVE IT!


----------



## KnowledgeRoots

*Re: 60cm iwagumi scape*

Any updates!


----------



## GHNelson

*Re: 60cm iwagumi scape*

Outstanding achievement.
Especially growing HC in sand.....the rock placement is excellent 
hoggie


----------



## Eboeagles

*Re: 60cm iwagumi scape*

Absolutely stunning! It has just got better and better. 

My favourite scape for a long while, at least since Stu's Lava Rock Scape anyway...


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers

*Re: 60cm iwagumi scape*

congrats on the job and the beautiful scape!

don't forget to take pics of the shop tanks


----------



## flygja

*Re: 60cm iwagumi scape*

I have to agree, HC in inert sand is quite an achievement in this day and age. Also, I had some reservations about the uneven ground level at the front, but once the HC has grown in, it works and works quite well. Beautiful tank!


----------



## icepotato89

*Re: 60cm iwagumi scape*

thanks everyone

keeping hydrocotyle under control is a real chore...





otocinclus


----------



## KnowledgeRoots

*Re: 60cm iwagumi scape*



			
				KnowledgeRoots said:
			
		

> Any updates!


Just thought i'd check, still looking great! (and still a little jealous   )


----------



## Bobtastic

*Re: 60cm iwagumi scape*

Congrats on the job. You'll defo have to show us picture of the shop and and scapes you do!


----------



## planter

*Re: 60cm iwagumi scape*

I like this a lot ...


----------



## icepotato89

*Re: 60cm iwagumi scape*

The tanks doing really well and the HC and hydrocotyle need to be trimmed at least every 1 or 2 weeks:




just trimmed around the edges i'll do a mow next week:




pearling after a waterchange


----------



## James Marshall

*Re: 60cm iwagumi scape*

Nice scape, a very striking design.
HC looks super healthy as well.

Cheers,
James


----------



## Mrmikey

*Re: 60cm iwagumi scape*

nice work ice, that is looking very cool indeed. Probably one of the best Ive seen in a while.


----------



## icepotato89

*Re: 60cm iwagumi scape*

thanks for the compliments, i try my best


----------



## Gary Nelson

*Re: 60cm iwagumi scape*

Yes this is a great setup, would you say that the ember tetras are a good schooling fish?


----------



## greenink

*60cm iwagumi scape*



			
				icepotato89 said:
			
		

> thanks! actually this tank just got me a job at my favorite LFS here in melbourne. i'm going to be setting up all the new planted display tanks. high and low tech, iwagumi, driftwood scapes, jungle scapes and possibly doing a rescape on a 10x4x4ft monster! my dream job and it pays well too!!



Not surprised! Is seriously lovely


----------



## Gary Nelson

*Re: 60cm iwagumi scape*



			
				icepotato89 said:
			
		

> thanks, here's the ebay link:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/empty-PET...item3a68473d78
> 
> i found out that i can't keep the excel in these bottles because they're transparent which is bad for the glutaraldyhyde, so i put it back in the seachem bottle but put on the pump dispenser from the ebay bottle on so its still easy to dose



Hi, can you tell me who the seller is for these bottles as the link is dead now - I am looking to get some of these.


----------



## icepotato89

*Re: 60cm iwagumi scape*


----------



## Antoni

*Re: 60cm iwagumi scape*

Great scape! Very unusual Iwagumi! I like the blue background a lot


----------



## Sonnyarba

*Re: 60cm iwagumi scape*

This scape is amazing my friend!


----------



## viktorlantos

*Re: 60cm iwagumi scape*

Looks very nice. The right placed sandy part, the unique stone shape and texture, the well balanced foreground and baground plants makes it really natural to me. well done


----------



## plantbrain

*Re: 60cm iwagumi scape*



			
				icepotato89 said:
			
		

> i trimmed the HC yesterday for a new iwagumi that i'm setting up at a LFS  and because i don't like it growing right up to the glass



I hate this as well.

I have never liked plants pressing up against the front of the glass.

Like the rock and open aspect, nice scape.


----------



## icepotato89

*Re: 60cm iwagumi scape*

thanks everyone, those photos back on the previous page are the ones i entered into the AGA competition. hopefully AGA arnt as strict about posting photos before the results like IAPLC.


----------



## L_Plates

*Re: 60cm iwagumi scape*

Very nice indeed, i should stop looking at these scapes as it makes me want to give it a go 

LP


----------



## whatok

*Re: 60cm iwagumi scape*

Lovely tank. Obviously very fastidiously kept.
Really like the lower sandy area, and the hydrocolyte.


Only criticism is that I'm not so sure about the cropped lawn edges, and it appears to be a little bit 'neat' in general. 

inspirational!


----------



## plantbrain

*Re: 60cm iwagumi scape*



			
				icepotato89 said:
			
		

> thanks everyone, those photos back on the previous page are the ones i entered into the AGA competition. hopefully AGA arnt as strict about posting photos before the results like IAPLC.



I think you'll get good comments from the AGA.

I can see where you are going with it and it's a nice idea/execution.


----------



## icepotato89

*AGA 2011 3rd Place!! (60-120L) 60cm iwagumi scape*

3rd place in the 60L-120L category of AGA 2011!! felling very pleased with myself


----------



## icepotato89

*Re: 60cm iwagumi scape*

http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2011/index0c.html


----------



## xtevo

*Re: AGA 2011 3rd Place!! (60-120L) 60cm iwagumi scape*



			
				icepotato89 said:
			
		

> 3rd place in the 60L-120L category of AGA 2011!! felling very pleased with myself


Congrats buddy! Well deserved!


----------



## Eboeagles

*Re: 60cm iwagumi scape*

Congratulations indeed - still one of my faves. Toally inspired and amazing.

This and Stu Worralls Lava Rock Scape keep me wanting more...


----------



## James Marshall

congratualtions on your well deserved placement  

Cheers,
James


----------



## spyder

Nice tank and great result. Well done.


----------



## LondonDragon

Congrats on the competition, now this is one that should have been at Aquatics Live also  great scape well done


----------



## Stu Worrall

stunning scape and congrats on  the placement, thoroughly well deserved!  Love the photgraphy too.  Im going to have to get a nice coloured background to try as im always jealous of this and marks tank shots!


----------



## keymaker

I just Love these classical iwagumis. Very well done indeed. Great balance and triangle composition!


----------



## Emyr

Best small Iwagumis layout of I have ever seen. Cant stop looking at it. Just wondering where you got your lighting unit from? Was it an ebay job? Im after one of these.


----------



## greenink

*Re: 60cm iwagumi scape*



			
				icepotato89 said:
			
		

> thanks! actually this tank just got me a job at my favorite LFS here in melbourne. i'm going to be setting up all the new planted display tanks. high and low tech, iwagumi, driftwood scapes, jungle scapes and possibly doing a rescape on a 10x4x4ft monster! my dream job and it pays well too!!



do you have pictures of these? or a website for the shop? if they're anywhere near as good as this one...


----------



## icepotato89

Ribbon!


----------



## GHNelson

Well done son....lets have another one. 
Although it would be a shame to tear this great scape down ....oops   
hoggie


----------



## icepotato89

i went on holiday for 3 weeks during christmas and newyear and left my sister in charge of my tanks. needless to say this one turned to $h!t. ive slowly been bringing it back and finally things are looking good. HC needs to fill in again

before




and now


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers

icepotato89 said:
			
		

> i went on holiday for 3 weeks during christmas and newyear and left my sister in charge of my tanks. needless to say this one turned to $h!t. ive slowly been bringing it back and finally things are looking good. HC needs to fill in again



what was your sister doing different or not doing for the tank to deteriorate so?


----------



## icepotato89

overfeeding, no water change, no ferts, she didnt top it up so filter was degassing the co2 when it splashed into the tank.


----------



## icepotato89

nearly there, dirty pipes.


----------



## azet

nice recovery!

question: is it an electrical toothbrush seen on the right? are you using it for cleaning rocks?


----------



## skeletonw00t

This tank is really nice 

A few questions:

1) as stated in the post above - is that an electric toothbrush used for cleaning?

2) whats the background plant - on the right

Thanks x


----------



## Emyr

The background plant is Blyxa Japonica. 

The nano cube to the right of this tank looks interesting to, you should upload a photo of that as well. The light above it looks real smart. What light is it?


----------



## icepotato89

yep electric toothbrushes are the best for getting in cracks and you dont have to scrub as much so you don't disturb the position of the rocks.

background plant is blyxa japonica.

the nano tank on the left has a 10w LED floodlight from ebay, that tank is very overgrown at the moment.


----------



## icepotato89

just cleaned the cleaned the pipes and waterchanged, you can see the shrimp tank in this shot


----------



## Eboeagles

Still one of my all time favourite scapes! Just lovely...


----------



## icepotato89

i made this tank really low maintenance now, lighting is only 6hrs. i water change and fertilize about once a month and trim maybe every 3 months. everything is so much easier than before... believe it or not i havnt cleaned the glass pipes in about 3 months.


----------



## greenink

I find if lighting is 6 hrs then algae massively cut. Agree with everyone else this tank amazing.


----------



## clone

Hey, lovely tank out there mate. Very natural and eye pleasing rock layout. What is the tank looks like ADA 60-p the same dimentions they are close to perfection with the golden ratio 60-30-36. You prove again that HC doesnt require strong light and special substrates  Love your rock placement and hardskape flow....no eye distraction at all.... What is your experience with silicate sand? Looks like algae magnet to me...the same in my tank no algae on the rock but on te sandy area. Did you notice gas traped in the sand? What about water circulation in the sand? Keep up the good work and welcome to the UKAPS


----------



## jon32

Lovely layout and great journal. Definitely deserved the placing. It's good to see it looking so good even with less maintenance/light/dosing .


----------



## icepotato89

thanks everyone,

i'm bringing this tank to work tomorrow for Subscape Aquarium's Re-launch event. It's going to stay there so i can setup a new one at home.
Here's a video done with a friend of mine, the music is by me and another mate:

much better in 720p


----------



## Antoni

Lovely video, music and scspe! What fish are those?


----------



## greenink

Would love to see side and top shots of this to get a sense of how hardscape works - gives real sense of depth


----------



## O'Neil

This is stunning mate!


----------



## icepotato89

glad you guys like it, Antoni- the fish are green neons


----------



## charlie

Just stumbled across your journal. The tank looks amazing. I love the fact you just used sand. My lfs used sand in all his planted tanks and they grew amazingly well. Just shpws you don't need to spend a small fortune on fancy substrate systems if you get everything else right. Looking forward to your next scape.
Charlie


----------



## mamo78

nice tank.. is that hollow stainless/alum bar to hang your lamp?
sorry for my bad english


----------



## icepotato89

charlie said:


> Just stumbled across your journal. The tank looks amazing. I love the fact you just used sand. My lfs used sand in all his planted tanks and they grew amazingly well. Just shpws you don't need to spend a small fortune on fancy substrate systems if you get everything else right. Looking forward to your next scape.
> Charlie


 
thanks charlie, yes sand is fine as long as you dose your ferts properly.



mamo78 said:


> nice tank.. is that hollow stainless/alum bar to hang your lamp?
> sorry for my bad english


 thanks, yes it is just a hollow bar.


----------

